# Hello and Thinking about the Violin



## WalterJ

Hello

I am new here and just wanted to make a short introduction.

I have been a fan of Classical music for a very long time and many years ago I played Classical guitar. I would say at best I was an intermediate player but I have not played in years. I picked it up again about 2 months ago but for some reason after going to a performance of Liang Ju I have been thinking about switching to violin and I do not know why and the guitar just does not seem to be of much interest.

I have done some checking but I have 2 problems first I don't own a violin and second all I can find so far for teachers are violin teachers for children. I even looked into viola and I again have the same 2 problems.

Well that is more than likely anyone wanted to read about a complete stranger so I will stop there. 

I am looking forward to learning much here
Walter


----------



## marval

Welcome Walter

Your story is interesting.

I am not an expert, but am sure there are people on here, who will have some advice for you.





Keep looking and enjoy your time here.

Margaret


----------



## hawk

Hi Walter,
Welcome to T.C.
I also live in the northeast specifically in Downeast Maine. There are several violin teachers in the area who are more than happy to share their knowledge with any age person. 
Where do you live?


----------



## WalterJ

I use to live south of you in Massachusetts (near Worcester) but I now live in (way) Upstate NY near Troy.

But it is early in the search, I just found out about a violin maker and repair business near me just today, but seeing as it is Christmas they are closed till Tuesday, so I will check there to see if they know of anyone.


----------



## hawk

Ahh...You lived in Nipmuc country. I am Nipmuc


----------



## WalterJ

Yes I use to, now I live in Mohawk (Iroquois confederation) country.


----------

